# My First Ever S-Scale Model Railroad Video!



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

I was up in the Wisconsin "North Woods" area over the weekend and had a chance to visit a private S-Scale layout. It was pretty interesting. The owner said he had patched it together from many different makes of S-Scale (1/64th) models. Here is the video I shot of his layout:



Enjoy!


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Really great video! and a fantastic layout!

What did you use to record the video? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

DoctorZ said:


> The owner said he had patched it together from many different makes of S-Scale (1/64th) models.


I would not say "patched together", but rather "skillfully combined".


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Very,very nice! Thanks for the movie.:smilie_daumenpos: Just curious if you know:

1) What type of track does he use?

2) Does he power the track with AC or DC?

Thanks again; Larry


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

rkenney said:


> Really great video! and a fantastic layout!
> 
> What did you use to record the video? :smilie_daumenpos:


For S-Scale and O-Scale I use the Drift HD 1080 action camera.

http://driftinnovation.com/drift-hd/


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

llskis said:


> Very,very nice! Thanks for the movie.:smilie_daumenpos: Just curious if you know:
> 
> 1) What type of track does he use?
> 
> ...


I have no idea what kind of track he was using, but it looked very nice. A lot better than the stuff I purchased from American Models a few years ago.

As for his power supply, I didn't look. I know his locos were not DCC, and his sound system was pumped through speakers rather than in the locos themselves.

He is the president of the Rhinelander Railroad Association in Rhinelander Wisconsin. Perhaps you can find out more by visiting their web site and trying to contact him.
http://www.rrahome.org/index.html


----------

